# Battlefield 3: Neuer Patch vom 6.12.2011 - Erste negative Spieler-Meinungen zum Update aus dem Battlelog



## TheKhoaNguyen (7. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Neuer Patch vom 6.12.2011 - Erste negative Spieler-Meinungen zum Update aus dem Battlelog* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Neuer Patch vom 6.12.2011 - Erste negative Spieler-Meinungen zum Update aus dem Battlelog


----------



## DrProof (7. Dezember 2011)

Also BF3 lief bis jetzt optimal bei mir... seit dem neuen Patch hab ich aber plötzlich performanceprobleme.. sogar wenn ich alles auf niedrig stelle hängt das Spiel durch, vorher war es auf hoch nicht einmal ein Problem... 
Q9550 @ 3,4 GHZ, 5870 Radeon @OC, 8GB OCZ 1066, Raid 0 Spinfire F4 640GB... 200mb/s lesen durchsatz... 
Auch neu dazu gekommen sind bei mir unerklärliche Crashes und das ich, wie in der Beta, wieder durch den Boden fallen kann. Dice kriegt es wohl nimmer in diesem Jahr gebacken.. -.-


----------



## stawacz (7. Dezember 2011)

abstürze keine mehr.dafür is die balance ne katastrophe..

die M4A1 streut mehr als zb das M249.is klar

IRNV is unbrauchbar

minen sind unbrauchbar

messern is immer noch bugy


----------



## maikblack2011 (7. Dezember 2011)

Patch läuft ohne Probleme bei mir und hab nen PC aus der mittleren Preisklasse.
Zu dem Patch kann ich nur sagen das er bis jetzt wunderbar ist.Und das mit einem Treffer etc. stimmt einfach nicht.Bei jedem Spiel oder Update gibts Leute die Probleme haben oder rumheulen wenn was abgeschwächt oder stärker gemacht wird.Aber PC Games muss ja wieder ne BF3 News bringen.....Ob so ne News auch zu anderen Spielen kommt wenn es ein Patch gab und sich Leute im Forum beschweren?


----------



## Poomey (7. Dezember 2011)

Klarerweise hat  jeder zum Balancing eine andere Meinung.
Der selbsternannte Panzervernichter will das 2 rpgschüssen reichen um nen Tank zu zerstören.
Der Held im Tank will das natürlich nicht.

Der Kerl mit der Stinger geschultert begrüßt es, dass er flugzeuge mit einem Schuss abschießen kann( sofern er überhaupt mal an den Flaes vorbeikommt).
Dem Jet Pilot gefällt das wieder nicht.
Schwer für DICE, es allen recht zu machen.

Ich beobachte in letzter Zeit mitsorge, dass immer mehr Spieler vollautomatische Schrotflinten mit Explosivmunition spielen. Das fühlt sich an als würde ein Schützenpanzer auf dich schießen, obwohl sie laut Beschreibung kaum Schaden machen und nur zum Unterdrücken geeignet sein sollen.
Der Shotgun Spieler sieht das natürlich anders


----------



## Lordex (7. Dezember 2011)

Jop, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen is der Patch Müll.... ich bin Vollblut Pilot und verstehe nicht im geringsten warum die "Luftwaffe" generft wurde? Wenn ich nen Treffer im Jet vone ienr Stinger bekomme bin ich auf 32% runter...gehts noch? Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten nen Jet runterzu holen(Mobile AA, Stationäre AA, andere Jets, Helikopter, Inf mit AA,Javelin + Sniper mit Soflam, Panzer mit CITV Station) und der Jet? Abgesehn davon das der jetzt generft wurde hat er LGM´s die nutzlos sind, Raketen die mehr als 14 Treffer brauchen um einen Panzer auszuschalten? Soviel zum Thema Balance!!!! Aber nicht nur das Stealth, Beam Scan fast nutzlos sind, nein auch die Flair Reload wurde auch noch angehoben OBWOHL doch die Stinger schon gestärkt wurde? EPIC FAIL! IRVN Unbrauchbar gemacht is noch leicht untertrieben! Nerf ok, wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss damit die Heulsusen ruhe geben, ABER UNBRAUCHBAR machen? Naja freuen sich die ganzen Buschcamper wieder das Sie nich mehr gesehn werden! Eine faire Lösung wäre gewesen das IRVN auf Mittlere Distanz zu nerfen und den Spec Ops Anzug Nahezu unsichtbar zu machen fürs IRVN aber nein......


----------



## Vordack (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich versuche mal das ganze Jet-ist-genervt-wurden in Perspektive zu sehen. Wenn man ein "guter" Jetpilot ist kann man doch sehr schnell sehr viele Kills machen. Da braucht ein Fusssoldat vieeel länger zu. Insofern finde ich schon in Ordnung daß ein Jet mit einem Treffer runtergeholt werden kann, es ist ja schliesslich ein Jet und kein Tresor.

Ich will jetzt nicht BF3 und realistisch in einem Satz verwenden, aber wie viel Treffer hält ein Jet den im RL aus?


----------



## Lawry (7. Dezember 2011)

"Jets und Helikopter wurden teilweise geschwächt, Stinger-Raketen (Anti-Air-Maßnahme) wären zu stark – ein Treffer reiche, um ein Flugzeug kampfunfähig zu machen. Der besagte Spieler merkt an, dass ein Ingenieur im Duell mit einem Panzer ganze drei bis fünf Schüsse aus seinem Raketenwerfer benötige, um das gleiche Ergebnis zu erzielen."

Besagter Spieler sollte mal kurz nachdenken: Zum einen hat eine Stinger etwas mehr Bums als eine RPG, zum anderen ist ein Tank so konzipiert, dass er mehr Schaden einsteckt als ein Jet.

Schon fast bedenklich, dass PCG hier jede Meinung unreflektiert wiedergibt. Außerdem werden hier zwei (in Zahlen: 2) Meinungen wiedergegeben, woraus man die Headline "Erste negative Spieler-Meinungen zum Update aus dem Battlelog" konstruiert. Na dann ...


----------



## Lordex (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du diese Frage stellt nimmst du ja doch wieder Bezug auf die Realität....es ist aber nunmal ein SPIEL!


----------



## nasenspray3 (7. Dezember 2011)

ich finde es passt schon, wurde der zerstörungsgrad erhöht? kommt mir so vor


----------



## Bl4ckburn (7. Dezember 2011)

Find den patch auch total misslungen. Z.B. der Bug wenn ich den Mörse hinstelle und  zur selben Zeit Squad member bei mir spawnen, die kamera hat plötzlich nen Bug und ich bekommen nen suicide ("pech gehabt"). o.O Warum wurde das nich gepatched?

Ich wess nicht was die sich bei dem "balancing" gedacht haben oder ob die überhaupt gedacht haben....


----------



## Vordack (7. Dezember 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Frage stellt nimmst du ja doch wieder Bezug auf die Realität....es ist aber nunmal ein SPIEL!



Schnellmerker  Da schauste was? Das war sogar gewollt 

Ja, es ist ein SPIEL wie Du richtig erkannt hast. Ein Spiel in dem versucht wird möglichst viel Wert auf Realismus zu legen. Mehr sage ich dazu nicht, aber lese Dir bitte noch einmal Post #8 durch.

Auf der einen Seite wird oft rumgenölt: "Die Waffen hören sich nicht realistisch genug an" oder "man kann sich nicht hinlegen wtf?" oder "Da Waffenhändling muss noch viel realistischer werden" (Im Genre) usw usf, aber jetzt ist es plötzlich wieder NUR ein Spiel? Get real.


----------



## Jefim (7. Dezember 2011)

Alle können nur meckern und meckern. Aber mal was posetives von sich zu geben ist anscheinend zu viel verlangt? 
Wie wärst den mal : das und das  habt ihr gut hingekriegt, das solte so bleiben!?
Ich hab sicherlich auch hier und da was zu nörgeln aber dennoch ist BF3 für mich ein gutes Game. Und wens nicht so wäre, warum zocken das so viele ?


----------



## xotoxic242 (7. Dezember 2011)

Kann noch nicht hundertprozentig etwas dazu äußern, da ich gestern erst wieder seit 4 Tagen "Entzug" gespielt habe.
Habe gestern zumindest da keinen Stich gesehen.3 Server unter anderem Seine Crossing gespielt und absolut blödes Spielgefühl gehabt.
Dann kam es mir so vor als ob die Panzer langsamer und unwendiger geworden sind.
Aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.

Zur Stinger, also ich bin ein Spieler der ständig die Klassen je anch Sachlage auf dem Schlachtfeld wechselt.Deshalb bin ich mal mit Stinger geschultert, mal sitze ich im Panzer.
Aber es hat mich vor dem Patch schon arg genervt das man kaum Flugzeuge abschießen konnte.
NAch gefühlten 3 min Aufschaltung dann Abschuss! Und.....Jet leddert Flares raus, das wars mit meiner Stinger.Sollte doch mal eien durchkommen fliegt der ganz gemütlich weiter und repariert sich selber in einer sicheren Zone.
Realität hin oder her, aber wenn ohnehin der Jet gegenüber eines Fußsoladten überlegen ist, sollte doch eine Stinger Raket den Jetz in tausend Teile fetzen wenn man durch die Abwehr mal durchkommt.Die Flare Nachladezeiten wurden ja auch verkürzt.

Das ein Panzer 5 Schüsse aus der RPG braucht ist ebenso übertrieben.Wobei ich garnicht mehr versuche den Panzer von vorne oder seotlich zu treffen.Entweder hinten oder Ketten.
Oder zwischen Turm und Lafette.Alles andere lasse ich sein.
Und ich sitze selber sehr gerne im Panzer.Verstehe also beide Seiten.
Es jedem Recht zu machen ist schon schwierig.Das hat schon mal jemand geschrieben.


----------



## Kerusame (7. Dezember 2011)

ich muss ehrlich sagen dass ich die änderungen bei meinem spielverhalten kaum mitbekommen hab - meiste zeit mit // m16 + cobra (rds) + frontgriff + schwerer lauf , m9 taclight, medikit, defi, squadfrag // und hauptsächlich auf citymaps unterwegs.

allerdings wundert mich das verstärken der jets gegenüber den helis doch sehr, immerhin hat man als jetpilot schon vorher problemlos helis in einem anlauf runter holen können... langsam genug fliegen und beide waffen nutzen....
der INRV-nerf hat wohl auch gesessen... seh jetzt nicht mehr so viele lowbobs damit rumgurken...

kein plan, mir ging der patch am a vorbei


----------



## manugru (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage Leute, haben die den alten, Squad Quick Join entfernt? mfg


----------



## Kerusame (7. Dezember 2011)

ja schon beim vorherigen patch


----------



## Lordex (7. Dezember 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Zur Stinger, also ich bin ein Spieler der ständig die Klassen je anch Sachlage auf dem Schlachtfeld wechselt.Deshalb bin ich mal mit Stinger geschultert, mal sitze ich im Panzer.
> Aber es hat mich vor dem Patch schon arg genervt das man kaum Flugzeuge abschießen konnte.



Soviel zum Thema TEAMPLAY, nur weil die Teams zu dumm sind sich zu Zweit oder Dritt kurz um nen Jet zu kümmern müssen die Piloten das jetzt ausbaden!



> NAch gefühlten 3 min Aufschaltung dann Abschuss!


Schonma geflogen? Schätze nicht....Schonmal was von Stealth gehört?



> Und.....Jet leddert Flares raus, das wars mit meiner Stinger.Sollte doch mal eien durchkommen fliegt der ganz gemütlich weiter und repariert sich selber in einer sicheren Zone.



Skandal, am besten nehmen wir den Jets doch einfach die Flairs.....


> Realität hin oder her, aber wenn ohnehin der Jet gegenüber eines Fußsoladten überlegen ist



Was hab ich gelacht.... das is dein ernst oder? Völlig Banane ob Spiel oder Realität ein Jet is gegenüber Inf IMMER Überlegen....*weghau*




> Die Flare Nachladezeiten wurden ja auch verkürzt.



Lese bitte die Patch Notes noch einmal Aufmerksam durch!



> Das ein Panzer 5 Schüsse aus der RPG braucht ist ebenso übertrieben.Wobei ich garnicht mehr versuche den Panzer von vorne oder seotlich zu treffen.Entweder hinten oder Ketten.


Sind wa ja ma einer Meinung!


----------



## Alexey1978 (7. Dezember 2011)

Realismus in Spielen ist immer so eine Sache. Im RL würde wohl ein Stingertreffer einen Jet vollständig zerstören. Fakt war aber ganz klar, das ein Jet vor dem Patch durch Stinger kaum zu treffen war, es sei denn man hat sich mit 2 oder 3 Leuten abgesprochen. Da Jets aber verflucht schnell sind und mit Stealth auch ewig lang zum aufschalten brauchen traf man nur dann mit etwas Glück wenn der Pilot keine Flares hatte. Es muss ja auch irgendwo in einem Verhältnis bleiben. Warum müssen sich um einen Jet abzuschießen 2 oder mehr Spieler zusammentun? Die Jet MG's wurden so verstärkt mit dem Patch davor, das er Infantrie ummäht wie der Sensenmann persönlich. 14 Raketen reich völlig aus um einen Panzer zu knacken man muss aber auch einen Großteil davon ins Ziel bringen (am besten ins Heck des Panzers) was sicherlich nicht einfach ist. Die Lasergelenkten allerdings sind etwas zu schwach das stimmt. Ein Treffer zieht einem Panzer nur ca. 30 % ab. Allerdings geht das aufschalten mit Beamscan auch in verdammt kurzer Zeit. 2-3 Treffer sollten es schon sein finde ich. 

Der Tank wird einem Jet eh kaum gefährlich, warum also muß man ihn unbedingt sehr schnell ausschalten können? Mal abgesehen davon wurde ja die Reichweite von Lasermarkierungen erhöht und der Schaden den laser-gelenkte Raketen von Oben anrichten soll auch deutlich erhöht werden hieß es in eine Balance-Änderung die ich auf Battlefield-3.org gelesen habe. Sprich mit Teamarbeit wird es dann wohl in 2 Treffern aus sein mit dem Panzer. Das sollte dann doch reichen oder?

OneHitFahrzeugKills gibt's halt nicht und das ist gut so. Sonst sind die Fahrzeuge einfach zu schwach bei der Menge an Fahrzeugen und Pionieren die rum rennen auf den großen Fahrzeug-Karten. Je nach Treffer und Anti-Fahrzeug-Waffe reicht ja ein Treffer zum "immobilisieren" des Fahrzeugs aus. Viele springen dann doch schon aus ihren Fahrzeugen raus weil sie nicht drauf gehen wollen. Wird's dann nicht repariert platzt es nach einer kurzen Weile und man bekommt noch die 50 extra Punkte für's zerstören. So extrem mies gelöst finde ich das im Grunde gar nicht. 

Sonst kann ich nach nur wenig gespielten Runden "after Patch" bisher nicht viel negatives berichten. Bei mir läuft BF3 stabil ohne größere Probleme. Die meisten Balance-Änderungen muss ich also noch testen.

Was mir allerdings gefallen hat, ist die Tatsache, dass sie die benötigten Coop-Punkte für die letzte freispielbare Waffe auf 160k runtergesetzt haben. So hatte ich auf einmal alle mir noch fehlenden Coop-Unlocks freigeschaltet.


----------



## zghor (7. Dezember 2011)

Also ich sehe das so, Jets müssen nun mal weniger aushalten als ein Panzer,schon einfach weil sie Flugzeuge sind und keine fliegende Panzer! Dafür sind sie wesentlich wendiger und schneller, nää?Wem das Flugzeugpilotenleben nicht zusagt, kann gerne auf Panzerfahrer umsteigen.Lächerlich sowas überhaupt zu vergleichen. IRNV ist ein -->Nachtsichtgerät<-- wem das nicht klar ist, sollte nochmals darüber nachdenken welchen Sinn dieses Teil erfüllen soll. Jeder will gegen alles und jeden eine Waffe haben und unbesiegbar sein...Leute denkt einfach mal nach, wofür es doch verschiedene Klassen im Battlefield 3 gibt? Jede Klasse hat ihre Aufgaben auf dem Schlachtfeld! Genau so finde ich es toll, wie manche Spieler, egal welcher Modus grade gespielt wird, auf TDM machen und nicht den Sinn einer Eroberung oder Rush verstehen wollen...geht TDM daddeln wenn es euch Spass macht! Tja, was Waffenbalancing angeht, ist halt eine Wissenschaft für sich....jeder will das seine "Lieblingswaffe" am weitesten und präzisesten schiesst+max. dmg von allen macht...Ich hoffe einfach nur das die Community irgendwann mal einfach nur Spass am Spiel hat und konstruktive Kritik ausübt und nicht nur eigene Interessen in den Vordergrund stellt.

So long, zghor

P.S: Wer Grammatikfehler findet....darf sie behalten


----------



## Alexey1978 (7. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> abstürze keine mehr.dafür is die balance ne katastrophe..
> 
> die M4A1 streut mehr als zb das M249.is klar
> 
> ...


 

Die M4A1 streut weniger als die M249 und hat grob den halben Rückschlag nachzulesen auf der Stats Seite von Symthic. Zweibein aufstellen geht bei beiden soweit ich weiß, daher habe ich nur die "blanken" Waffen verglichen.

IRNV wurde leider tatsächlich so gut wie unbrauchbar "verschlimmbessert". Stimmt. Da muss noch mal nachgebessert werden sonst sind alle anderen Visiere & Scopes sinnvoller als das IRNV egal in welcher Situation.

Minen sind nicht unbrauchbar. Wie kommst Du darauf? Nur weil man sie nun endlich "spotten" kann? Weil sie wenn man stirbt nach 20 Sekunden verschwinden anstatt noch 20 min später Punkte zu bringen? Unendlich viele Minen legen zu können ist eh blödsinn für ein Spiel wie BF3. Mal abgesehen davon gab es Serverlag wenn zu viele Minen gelegt worden sind auf vollen Servern. Ist also eine gute Änderung. Es fahren/laufen eh noch genug Leute in Minen, wenn sie gut gelegt sind, da man ja nicht ständig auf die Minimap guckt gerade wenn man schnell fährt oder gar durch Kampf abgelenkt ist. 

Messern könnte noch etwas "Feinschliff" vertragen das stimmt. Hat man sich aber einmal an das "System" gewöhnt, geht es ganz gut. Kleiner Tipp: Anstatt die F-Taste zu benutzen einfach mal das Messer in die Hand nehmen mit "6". Man ändert die Position wie man das Messer hält, wenn die OHK-Animation ausgelöst werden kann. (Ich glaube man dreht das Messer etwas und holt ein bischen aus oder so ähnlich) So steht man quasi immer richtig und messert nicht aus versehen ohne die Animation auszulösen. Kostet aber etwas mehr Zeit.

Naja und sonst bleibt uns nur abwarten und Tee trinken. BF2 war auch nicht nach ein paar Wochen "gut" balanciert oder?


----------



## Orthus (7. Dezember 2011)

zghor schrieb:


> IRNV ist ein -->Nachtsichtgerät<-- wem das nicht klar ist, sollte nochmals darüber nachdenken welchen Sinn dieses Teil erfüllen soll


 
Richtig, jetzt macht das Teil nämlich gar keinen Sinn mehr. Es gibt fast keine Karten, wo es wirklich so dunkel ist, dass ein solches Visier Sinn macht, aber wenigstens da sollte es mehr als nur daseinsberechtigt sein. Im jetzigen Zustand ist es einfach nicht mehr zu gebrauchen meiner Meinung nach...vllt is es einfach nur ein Grafikfehler bei mir, aber selbst in Operation Metro seh ich Gegner ohne das Teil eher als mit und das liegt nicht daran, dass die Gegner nicht mehr wie Glühwürmchen leuchten....das Ding hat einfach keine Reichweite mehr...jedes andere Visier macht jetzt mehr Sinn...


----------



## wylder (7. Dezember 2011)

ich verstehe es auch nicht, warum die deutschen internetuser immer so gerne nörgeln.
immer wird irgendetwas gesucht, was einem negativ auffällt und darauf wird so lange rumgekaut, bis 1000 andere die selbe meinung haben. wenn man die positiven und die negativen aspekte von battlefield 3 vergleicht und summiert, ist das spiel für mich der beste multiplayershooter der letzten jahre. man kann taktisch spielen, vorausgesetzt man hat gute squadmember, das ist aber überall anders aber auch nicht anders. möchte man stress und chaos haben, spielt man tdm mit 64 spielern oder conquest operation metro


----------



## Basti430 (7. Dezember 2011)

Mich stört ganz besonders ,dass die USAS mit der Splittermunition nun auf Maps wie Caspian Border komplett unbrauchbar ist. Klar war es nötig die zu nerven, weil sie auf Maps wie Metro viel zu stark war (was sie jetzt eigentlich immer noch ist), aber wenn jetzt ein Gegner 20m+ von mir entfernt ist und auch noch läuft, ist es für mich ein ding der Unmöglichkeit den überhaupt zu treffen. Ich denke sie haben die Splittermunition auf die "falsche Art" genervt. Sie ist dort , wo sie viel zu stark war immer noch viel zu stark und dort, wo sie vernünftig war, nun völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## Primekill (7. Dezember 2011)

Finds lustig, dass ale glauben, dass es alle scheiße finden.
Leute denen der Patch gefällt werden hier nicht ihren positiven Dampf ablassen.

Im übrigen gebe ich Vordack zu 100% recht.


----------



## BKA4Free (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann nur sagen das feeling das ich bei BF3 hatte ist nach dem Patch irgendwie weg....zb-weil alle immer die G36 spieln weil es die einzige brauchbare gun ist , hab ich lieber mit der SG gespielt ist ein bischen schwerer zu händeln aber egal-jetzt ist das ding total nutzlos-es fühlt sich komplett nach ner anderen waffe an eher so UZI like-und ich hab kein bock wieder mit der G36 rumzurennen das ist doch NERD, zig waffen aber nur ein brauchbar??
DIe AA war überpowert keine frage aber jetzte??also ich krieg kaum nen kill bei helis oder jet´s da die zu viel zeit zum rauspringen haben..warum müssen die die sachen dann immer eleiminieren,frag ich mich??
Das ist so grob irgendwie, die haben kein fein tuning für ihr game...irgendwie unkompitent meiner meinung nach. 
auch im übrigen : ein monat rum und die maps machen kein spass mehr??eigentlich ein FAIL das game


----------



## NinjaWursti (7. Dezember 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht BF3 und realistisch in einem Satz verwenden, aber wie viel Treffer hält ein Jet den im RL aus?


 Im Normalfall einen, desweiteren bringen Flares im RL nichts gegen Stinger.

Den Patch empfinde ich bisher als positiv. Balancetechnisch habe ich keine starken Einbussen bemerkt (dass zB eine Waffe plötzlich sehr schwach wäre). Das IRNV wurde abgeschwächt wie so viele Schreihälse immer wollten (mich hat das nie was ausgemacht). Jetzt beklagen sich alle es sei zu schwach. Als ob ichs nicht im Vorraus gesagt hätte  Was will man dazu sagen?
Die Distanz wurde verkürzt, die Umgebung ist deutlich schlechter erkennbar und es hat sone Art "Anschaltzeit", sinnvoll. Auf Metro scheint es mir aber verbuggt, da die Feinde dort nicht orange/gelb angezeigt werden, sondern grün sind.

Das nervige grüne Flimmern (so grüne Einzelbilder, verursacht durch keine Ahnung) sind weg, sehr schön.
Endlich ne Auto-join Funktion.

Fliegen muss ich noch ausprobieren um dort den Unterschied feststellen zu können. Aber bisher war es unmöglich einen guten Jet Piloten mit einem Stinger runterzuholen, daher klingen die Änderungen schon mal gut.

@Alexey1978: "Was mir allerdings gefallen hat, ist die Tatsache, dass sie die  benötigten Coop-Punkte für die letzte freispielbare Waffe auf 160k  runtergesetzt haben. So hatte ich auf einmal alle mir noch fehlenden  Coop-Unlocks freigeschaltet"

SON OF A.... für was hab ich mich nen Nachmittag durch die Coop Missionen gequält wenn man die Waffen jetzt quasi geschenkt bekommt? Dammit Dice. Y u no...lassen wir das.


----------



## BKA4Free (7. Dezember 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Alle können nur meckern und meckern. Aber mal was posetives von sich zu geben ist anscheinend zu viel verlangt?
> Wie wärst den mal : das und das  habt ihr gut hingekriegt, das solte so bleiben!?
> Ich hab sicherlich auch hier und da was zu nörgeln aber dennoch ist BF3 für mich ein gutes Game. Und wens nicht so wäre, warum zocken das so viele ?


 
hahaha-soll ich lügen oder was??


----------



## sonnywhite (7. Dezember 2011)

1000 spieler 1000 meinungen  so what.... 
kann mich nicht beschweren game läuft bestens vor + nachm patch


----------



## Chronik (7. Dezember 2011)

Gab es denn schon Acc. Banns???
Wer so eine negativen Post im Battlelog veröffentlicht, musst doch nach EA gebannt werden + alle Games die über diesen Acc. laufen ... EA nein danke.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (7. Dezember 2011)

Also,

ich bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Patch ( auch wenn ich jetzt ausgebuht werde).
Vorher war das Game für mich rein technisch nicht spielbar, laaaaaange Ladezeiten, Abstürze en Masse und und und.
Jetzt läuft es rund, die Maps werden teilweise ( auch bei Mapchange) in weniger als 20 Sekunden geladen, keine grüne Blitze mehr und der Coop funktioniert endlich ( ohne Portfreigabe etc pp.).

Zum Balancing sag ich nur: Passt eure Spielweise dem Spiel an und nicht andersrum


----------



## Hannibal89 (7. Dezember 2011)

"Jets und Helikopter wurden teilweise geschwächt" 
Na klasse, man hat mit dem AttackChopper auf Level 1 sowieso schon keine Chance was abzuschießen (weil ohne Flares ?!) und jetzt wird der auch noch geschwächt. 
Naja mal sehen, wie es sich sonst so spielt.


----------



## Poomey (7. Dezember 2011)

*L-o-l*



BKA4Free schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen das feeling das ich bei BF3 hatte ist nach dem Patch irgendwie weg....zb-weil alle immer die G36 spieln weil es die einzige brauchbare gun ist , hab ich lieber mit der SG gespielt ist ein bischen schwerer zu händeln aber egal-jetzt ist das ding total nutzlos-es fühlt sich komplett nach ner anderen waffe an eher so UZI like-und ich hab kein bock wieder mit der G36 rumzurennen das ist doch NERD, zig waffen aber nur ein brauchbar??
> DIe AA war überpowert keine frage aber jetzte??also ich krieg kaum nen kill bei helis oder jet´s da die zu viel zeit zum rauspringen haben..warum müssen die die sachen dann immer eleiminieren,frag ich mich??
> Das ist so grob irgendwie, die haben kein fein tuning für ihr game...irgendwie unkompitent meiner meinung nach.
> auch im übrigen : ein monat rum und die maps machen kein spass mehr??eigentlich ein FAIL das game




Ohje. Dein Post an sich war ja schon lustig, aber wie du "unkompitent" geschrieben hast..., das hat mir echt den Rest gegeben 

Ich verstehe nicht wie man zu der Aussage kommt, dass es in Battlefield 3, dass mMn ein tolles Waffenhandling hat, nur eine gute geben soll.
Meine Lieblingswaffe ist übrigens die M16A3 (bald 2000 kills), eine dieser ultraschwachen und absolut unbrauchbaren Startwaffen


----------



## stawacz (7. Dezember 2011)

U-Banhfahrer schrieb:


> Zum Balancing sag ich nur: Passt eure Spielweise dem Spiel an und nicht andersrum


 
omg so weit kommts noch,,,ich würd dann doch schon gern spielen wie ICH das möchte


----------



## NinjaWursti (7. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt fällt mir aber doch etwas auf...Gestern hatte ich das noch nicht.
Nachdem ein Match fertig ist und es die neue Map laden sollte (Loading blinkend rechts unten), passiert nichts...entweder braucht es jetzt ewig um die neue Map zu laden, oder hängt sich auf. Bisher hat nur ein Neustarten was gebracht...ziemlich nervig.


----------



## Cicero (7. Dezember 2011)

Bezgl. Jets:

Erst gestern wieder ein halbes Arsenal an Stinger verschossen und habe nur sehr selten auch einen Jet vom Himmel holen können. Beschädigen ja, ist aber suboptimal, da er nur wegfliegen muss. Die (in meinen Augen sinnlose) Auto-Repair Funktion erledigt ihr übriges.

Meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung muss ein Jet nach einem Stinger-Treffer down gehen. Jets sind nun mal keine fliegenden Panzer mit einem automatsichen Reparatur-System. Davon abgesehen machen es die Flares dem Stinger-Schützen ohnehin schon schwer genug, mal einen Treffer zu landen. Hier sollte mMn die Aufladezeit wesentlich höher oder die Munition begrenzt sein (wie im RL). 

Das dies der passionierte Jet-Pilot anders sieht ist klar (wurde ja auch schon mehrfach geschrieben).  Und das ein "Panzer" mehr aushält wie ein Jet: Das sagt schon das Wort...


----------



## cinos (7. Dezember 2011)

NinjaWursti schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt mir aber doch etwas auf...Gestern hatte ich das noch nicht.
> Nachdem ein Match fertig ist und es die neue Map laden sollte (Loading blinkend rechts unten), passiert nichts...entweder braucht es jetzt ewig um die neue Map zu laden, oder hängt sich auf. Bisher hat nur ein Neustarten was gebracht...ziemlich nervig.


 
Bei mir genauso, vorm Patch hatte ich das nicht einmal. Mein taskmanager sagt mir auch die exe läuft noch nur muss ich sie ja abschiessen ((


----------



## Ronni312 (7. Dezember 2011)

Also ich find den Patch gut, außer das mit den Minen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (7. Dezember 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema TEAMPLAY, nur weil die Teams zu dumm sind sich zu Zweit oder Dritt kurz um nen Jet zu kümmern müssen die Piloten das jetzt ausbaden!
> 
> 
> Schonma geflogen? Schätze nicht....Schonmal was von Stealth gehört?
> ...



Nu beruhig Dich erstma wieder.*lol* Klingst so aufgeregt. 

Das der Jet der INF überlegen ist habe ich selbst ja gesagt.*lol*Und genau deshalb sollte die einzige Chance die ein einzelner INF hat, die Stinger, doch schonmal bei einem Treffer nen ordentlichen Vernichtungsschlag geben.Hast mich wahrscheinlich vor Aufregung falsch verstanden.

Teamplay? Na klar.Theorie und Praxis leigen da aber bisl auseinander da BF3 immernoch von einigen TDM Frag geilen Idioten falsch verstanden wird und sich manche nur um Ihren eigen KAck wie Killrate kümmern ohne ans Teamplay überhaupt zu denken.
Flares, ok.Da wurde die Nachladezeit erhöht.Da hab ich was falsches gelesen.
Jets mit Flares sind ein muß.Das will ich auch so.Aber Flares sollten nicht immer Wundermittel sein.
Du hast recht, seit dem neuen Patch bin ich leider aus generellen Zeitgründen noch nicht dazu gekommen wieder einen Jet zu fliegen.
Vorher jedoch schon.
Habe allerdings auch geschrieben das ich mir noch kein Urteil erlaube, weil ich es noch nicht oft gespielt habe.Es waren lediglich Ersteindrücke und die waren nicht positiv.

Mal abgesehen davon das ich ebenfalls wie paar andere hier auch diese komisch lang andauernden Ladezeiten jetzt habe wo am Ende nix passiert.Hab ne 100 mbit Kabel leitung.Sollte eigentlich nicht allzulange dauern bis man auf Server is..Igrendwie seltsam.

Herzlich gelacht habe ich über die neuen Pinganzeigen. Schön, wenn man sieht was andere für nen Ping haben. 
Was soll das? Was interessiert mich der Ping anderer Spieler?? Ich will meinen sehen. Man sagte mir gestern auf nem Server das dies nicht ginge.Stimtm das? (war ein Serveradmin)

Edit: Hab da grade was gefunden.Vielleicht hilft es ja: http://nextnet-gaming.de/index.php/...attlefield-3/324-bf3-kuerzere-ladezeiten.html


----------



## xotoxic242 (7. Dezember 2011)

Cicero schrieb:


> Bezgl. Jets:
> 
> Erst gestern wieder ein halbes Arsenal an Stinger verschossen und habe nur sehr selten auch einen Jet vom Himmel holen können. Beschädigen ja, ist aber suboptimal, da er nur wegfliegen muss. Die (in meinen Augen sinnlose) Auto-Repair Funktion erledigt ihr übriges.
> 
> ...


 
Haargenau so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## CyrionXS (7. Dezember 2011)

Ein paar Gedanken zum Patch und einigen Kommentaren:

I. Jets VS Helis - hat ein Fähiger Pilot den Helipiloten einmal im Visier kann man gleich rausspringen. Ein Anflug  genügt zur Zerstörung. (Die Kamikaze Piloten, die den Chopper zum Absturz bringen mal aussenvorgelassen.)
I.a
Stinger müssen erstmal treffen, das passiert nicht sofort (flares) Und wenn, dann hat der Pilot eventuell Feuerlöschsysteme an Bord und flüchtet. Warum dann die Stinger nicht verstärken? (wobei ich auch die Fluggeschwindigkeit der Stinger erhöht hätte). Es trägt sie so schon kaum einer mit sich.
Aber wahr ist wohl, dass jeder, dessen geliebtes Fluggerät angefasst wird, aufhoppst und grunzt. Fliegen muss man lernen. Dann wird man auch nicht abgeschossen. Und: jeder stirbt einmal. Auch eher durch feindliche Jets als durch Stinger.

Dafür jedoch...
II. AA vs Attackchopper im direkten Duell, der Chopper gewinnt.

Echtdaten der Tunguska-M1:
Acht Kilometer Reichweite und zwei 30-mm-Kanonen, mit 4000-5000 Schuss/minute
Reicht das nicht einmal um den Piloten aus der Kanzel zu sprengen, der sich frontal auf einen zubewegt? scheinbar nicht. Man legt mit Panzern und CITV Turm in der selben Zeit 5 Chopper flach. m-AA Adieu! 

III. RPG/Smaw vs Panzer.
erstmal...die RPGs wurden bereits verstärkt. Warum dann das Gezeter?
Zur Theorie:
Ein Smaw-Geschoss durchschlägt ca 500mm Panzerung, ein Abrams besitzt je nach Bauteil einen Panzerschutz von ca 580-1600 mm (nicht mit Panzerdicke verwechseln)
Auch Real würden also 2 RPGs für eine Komplette Zerstörung nicht ausreichen.

Nun wird bemängelt, dass ein PANZER, das möge man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, also, dass über 60Tonnen Stahl, erst durch 4-5 RPGs zerstört werden. (Tipp, von hinten reichen 2-3)

Worauf folgt: wer falsch trifft (Vorne dickste Panzerung) oder seitlich schräg auf den Panzer schiesst (siehe BC2) macht eben weniger Schaden. (Repariert jemand mit, erübrigt sich alles weitere)

IV. Prevention gegen unendlich viele Minen ( ja, durfte ich annährend selbst bestaunen), erklärt sich von selbst.
V. Antivir aus, oder die Map läd nicht zuende. Merkwürdigerweise erst seit diesem Patch, und obwohl der gesamte BF3 Ordner auf der Whitelist steht.
Nach dem Beenden=> 10 Sek warten bis der Ram entladen ist(?), bevor der PC wieder reagiert. (Die 4GB werden nicht einmal ausgelastet)

Zum Patch als ganzes: Trotzdem ein Schritt hin zur besseren Spielbarkeit, sofern man spielen kann . Die Änderungen machen fast allesamt Sinn.
Dass es immer wieder Egozentriker gibt, die ihr persönliches Spielzeug nicht abgeschwächt sehen wollen, ist eben Tradition. Es liegt eben nie an einem selber, stets nur am Spiel...umsomehr je weniger Erfahrung man gesammelt hat.

Was der Mensch sich wünscht, und was ihm gut tut, sind oft unterschiedliche Dinge.
Und Dice hat wohl den objektiveren Blick für Änderungen (von Erfahrung ganz zu schweigen!)

Die Crash situation verbessert sich derweil ebenfalls. Abwarten und Tee-trinken. Wer nicht mag, kann ja jammern, nur erreichen wird er dadurch auch nichts


----------



## CyrionXS (7. Dezember 2011)

Nachtrag:
Frag Munition auf Caspian Border auf weite Entfernung; dafür ist die Waffe (Schrotflinte) schlichtweg nicht ausgelegt. 
Dass, es vorher funktioniert hat, lag einfach am imbalanced Schaden.

Aber noch der Joker zum Schluss.
Wer seine Spielweise nicht dem Spiel anpassen will, soll doch bitte in Rambomanier aufs Feld laufen, getötet werden und Dice ankreiden, dass das Spiel nicht der eigenen Vorstellung entspricht.

Man sehe dies lieber als Chance, neue nun mögliche Taktiken auszuprobieren, anstatt sich stur zu stellen.
Ein Spiel ohne Regeln, die es zu befolgen gibt, ist kein Spiel. Nie. Schonmal Schach gespielt?


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Dezember 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> generft...nerfen


 Ist das schon wieder ein weiterer, neuer überflüssiger "Cool sein"-Begriff?


----------



## CyrionXS (7. Dezember 2011)

nerfen, gegenteil buffen /pushen

Gabs schon in SC1 Zeiten *zu erinnern glaub*


----------



## acti0n (7. Dezember 2011)

Heul halt noch mehr rum. Widerlich!


----------



## slaindevil (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiel das Spiel so wie es ist, weil es Spaß macht. Kommt ein Patch der alles ändert, dann spiele ich 2 Runden und bin wieder voll eingewöhnt... Das Einzige was mich manchmal stört, ist dass ich das Umschalten der Waffenmodi im Laufen nicht immer mitkriege und so (da ich fast nur auf HC Server spiele) nicht weiß, hat er umgeschalten? Welcher Waffenmodi ist grad drin? Wenn mir der nächste Gegner vor die Flinte läuft, schieß ich dann Salven oder Einzelschuss? ^^

Kann halt nicht auf die Waffe schauen und UI fehlt... Da hilft nur gut aufpassen und falls man einen Schalldämpfer draufhat, einmal kurz in ner sicheren Ecke abdrücken...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Dezember 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist das schon wieder ein weiterer, neuer überflüssiger "Cool sein"-Begriff?


 
Das ist halt mal wieder blöde "Verdenglischung". Nerf heißt im deutschen einfach so viel wie Abschwächung. Wenn man also in einem Spiel einen Zauber, ein Waffe, ein Fahrzeug oder was auch immer durch einen Patch schwächer macht.


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (7. Dezember 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Also BF3 lief bis jetzt optimal bei mir... seit dem neuen Patch hab ich aber plötzlich performanceprobleme.. sogar wenn ich alles auf niedrig stelle hängt das Spiel durch, vorher war es auf hoch nicht einmal ein Problem...
> Q9550 @ 3,4 GHZ, 5870 Radeon @OC, 8GB OCZ 1066, Raid 0 Spinfire F4 640GB... 200mb/s lesen durchsatz...
> Auch neu dazu gekommen sind bei mir unerklärliche Crashes und das ich, wie in der Beta, wieder durch den Boden fallen kann. Dice kriegt es wohl nimmer in diesem Jahr gebacken.. -.-


 
Bei dir? Von dire liest man doch nur negativ meldungen...und hier wieder eine, wenigstens bleibst du dir treu!


----------



## lekixiii (7. Dezember 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Frag Munition auf Caspian Border auf weite Entfernung; dafür ist die Waffe (Schrotflinte) schlichtweg nicht ausgelegt.
> Dass, es vorher funktioniert hat, lag einfach am imbalanced Schaden.


 
Genau das. Vorher wurde man von einer USAS mit der Munition auf 50m einfach weggerotzt - inklusive seiner Teamkameraden, die unglücklicherweise gleich nebenbei standen. Das ist genau so ein Witz gewesen, wie die Schrotflinten in BFBC2, mit denen man über 150m problemlos einen Gegner mit einem Schuss erledigen konnte...

EDIT:


> wenn man die positiven und die negativen aspekte von battlefield 3 vergleicht und summiert, ist das spiel für mich der beste multiplayershooter der letzten jahre.



Sicher ist er das. Das war (zumindest für mich) aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Dementsprechend haben eben viele Nutzer Erwartungen an DICE auf hohem Niveau. Und teilweise(!) leisten sie sich meiner Meinung nach zu grobe Schnitzer (Bugs, Balancing etc), als dass sie diesen hohen Erwartungen gerecht werden.


----------



## acti0n (7. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal mehr spielen als hier herumzuheulen.


----------



## CyrionXS (7. Dezember 2011)

Dich hat wohl noch keiner mit Frag muni aus 200m 12 mal weggebombt (wörtlich nehmen)
Da spielt(e) man nicht gerne. 
Differenziere mal Geheule von Diskutieren, dann kannst du auch so neunmal kluge Sprüche klopfen.
Hast den Sinn eines Forums wohl nicht verstanden.

Und ich Spiele trotzdem, grade eben 1 1/2 Stunden, darf ich jetzt "jammern"?

Jets sind  zu stark gegen Helis, tot in 2 1/4 Sekunden. Null Chance. Ich Jet, du Heli, Lets go, aber "heul" dann nicht.


----------



## Pommes90 (7. Dezember 2011)

grad hab ich auf Metro mit nen paar Kollegen gezockt...
wir hatten das Problem das man die plötzlich aus der Killcam Perspektive einen Gegner beobachtet obwohl man noch lebt... Man kann noch schießen und laufen aber davon bekommt man selbst nix mit...


----------



## Schalkmund (7. Dezember 2011)

Wäre schön wenn die den Bug mit dem Spotting mal fixen, wenn man eine andere Taste als die Standardtaste Q verwendet kann es vorkommen das es nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Zu Fuss kann ich mit meiner individuellen Spotting-Taste immer Ziele melden aber sobald ich in einem Vehikel bin gehts nicht mehr da muss ich mir immer die Finger verrenken um an die Q Taste (obwohl sie laut Einstellungen gar nicht mehr fürs Spottening belegt ist) zu kommen.


----------



## CyrionXS (8. Dezember 2011)

@pommes90
Das Problem mit der "Obwohl lebend- "killcam" gab es schon ganz am Anfang. Einfach server Wechseln, kam danach nie wieder bei mir vor


----------



## Atel (8. Dezember 2011)

Positiv: die Sichtweite mit IR-Visier wurde reduziert, was der Realität entspricht. Keine Abstürze beim ersten Spielestart, keine Abstürze bei beenden des Spiels, mein PC crasht nicht mehr während des Games. Weniger blenderei. Allg. Eindruck ich treffe besser. Is doch schon mal was , oder?


----------



## Atel (8. Dezember 2011)

Negativ: Beginner haben mit ihren Waffen weiterhin kaum eine Changce, find ich sehr demotivierend. Die Tastaturbefehle werden nicht von allen Maustasten erkannt. z.B. das Daumenscrollrad meiner Cyborg-Maus wird nicht unterstützt. Die akustische Ortung der Gegner ist viel schlecht. Das währe meine Wunsch-Fixes


----------



## Alexey1978 (8. Dezember 2011)

NinjaWursti schrieb:


> SON OF A.... für was hab ich mich nen Nachmittag durch die Coop Missionen gequält wenn man die Waffen jetzt quasi geschenkt bekommt? Dammit Dice. Y u no...lassen wir das.


 
Ich kann Dich beruhigen ich hatte auch schon X Stunden im Coop verbracht. Lag bei ungefähr 275k Punkten und hätte mir dieses WE wohl endlich auch die letzten Punkte noch geholt.


----------



## Alexey1978 (8. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> omg so weit kommts noch,,,ich würd dann doch schon gern spielen wie ICH das möchte


 
Ja aber Du musst fairer Weise zugeben, dass vielleicht nicht jeder andere so spielen möchte wie Du und Dice muss eben versuchen es allen Recht zu machen. Da ist es also als Einzelner sinnvoller sich eben ein wenig anzupassen anstatt sich anhaltend über die Änderungen aufzuregen. Oder nicht? Keiner sagt ja, dass Du Deinen Spilstil völlig aufgeben sollst. 

Ohne Veränderung geht doch nix im Leben. Das ist bei Spielen nun mal nicht anders. 

Ich würde mich da gefordert sehen mir neue Taktiken und Wege einfallen zu lassen wie ich mit der veränderten Situation und den neuen Möglichkeiten meinen Spaß im Spiel haben kann.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gestern zum ersten Mal einen Jet geflogen. Was zum Teufel, es ist so dermaßen unfair, wenn der Gegner Flairs hat und wärmesuchende Raketen (denen man natürlich nicht ausweichen kann) während man selbst nur ein lächerliches MG hat, mit dem man das Flugzeug erstmal ein paar Mal treffen muss ...


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (8. Dezember 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ja aber Du musst fairer Weise zugeben, dass vielleicht nicht jeder andere so spielen möchte wie Du und Dice muss eben versuchen es allen Recht zu machen. Da ist es also als Einzelner sinnvoller sich eben ein wenig anzupassen anstatt sich anhaltend über die Änderungen aufzuregen. Oder nicht? Keiner sagt ja, dass Du Deinen Spilstil völlig aufgeben sollst.
> 
> Ohne Veränderung geht doch nix im Leben. Das ist bei Spielen nun mal nicht anders.
> 
> Ich würde mich da gefordert sehen mir neue Taktiken und Wege einfallen zu lassen wie ich mit der veränderten Situation und den neuen Möglichkeiten meinen Spaß im Spiel haben kann.


 
So sieht es aus - Anpassung ist das halbe Leben ( nicht nur auf Games bezogen).
Neue Wege gehen, neue Taktik und Herangehensweisen finden und testen, nicht immer 08/15.
Wenn ich so denken würde, dann würde ich immer noch z.B. CodUO oder BF1942 spielen ( welche allerdings echt super Spiele waren und sind  ).
Klar nerven viele Dinge ( ich sag mal RPG-Spam in der Metro), aber da muss man durch und sich was anderes einfallen lassen - mittlerweile ist das Gespamme ( nettes Denglisch ) keine großes Ding mehr. Und die IRNV-Bubis belächel ich mittlerweile auch ( vor dem Patch)  
Fairerweise sollte ich noch erwähnen, ich bin fast ausschließlich als Infanterist unterwegs - liegt mir irgendwie besser ( wahrscheinlich
deshalb, weil ich so gut wie nicht fliegen kann  )

So what? Leave it or take it


----------



## stawacz (8. Dezember 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ja aber Du musst fairer Weise zugeben, dass vielleicht nicht jeder andere so spielen möchte wie Du und Dice muss eben versuchen es allen Recht zu machen. Da ist es also als Einzelner sinnvoller sich eben ein wenig anzupassen anstatt sich anhaltend über die Änderungen aufzuregen. Oder nicht? Keiner sagt ja, dass Du Deinen Spilstil völlig aufgeben sollst.
> 
> Ohne Veränderung geht doch nix im Leben. Das ist bei Spielen nun mal nicht anders.
> 
> Ich würde mich da gefordert sehen mir neue Taktiken und Wege einfallen zu lassen wie ich mit der veränderten Situation und den neuen Möglichkeiten meinen Spaß im Spiel haben kann.



ja stimmt schon

ich glaub sowieso das dat IRNV noch mal geändert wird.mich nervt eigentlich hauptsächlich das mit den minen.hab seit dem update nicht einen einzigen kill mehr damit gemacht.klar könnt ichs drauf anlegen und versuchen am leben zu bleiben bis die dinger geplatzt sind,aber das entspricht nun wirklich nich meiner spielweise(soll heißen,hab keinen bock irgendwo zu campen).von daher sind die dinger für "mich" wertlos geworden.


----------



## nasenspray3 (8. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja stimmt schon
> 
> ich glaub sowieso das dat IRNV noch mal geändert wird.mich nervt eigentlich hauptsächlich das mit den minen.hab seit dem update nicht einen einzigen kill mehr damit gemacht.klar könnt ichs drauf anlegen und versuchen am leben zu bleiben bis die dinger geplatzt sind,aber das entspricht nun wirklich nich meiner spielweise(soll heißen,hab keinen bock irgendwo zu campen).von daher sind die dinger für "mich" wertlos geworden.



ja und? die claymores verschwinden schon immer und da meckert auch niemand...

was ich PERSÖNLICH auch schade finde da man sie auch auf der MINIMAP sieht


----------



## secunder7 (8. Dezember 2011)

@ stawacz Da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu!

In Battlefield 3 geht es doch darum eine Stellung einzunehmen oder zu verteidigen. Und wenn du jetzt nur mehr max. 6 Minen legen kannst und diese dann bei deinem Tod einfach verschwinden(!!!!), wird die ganze Sache ziemlich unbrauchbar. Taktische Katastrophe für den Pionier!
Als Ausrede kommt dann: "Wenn 64 Spieler auf dem Server sind und viele Pionier das Extra Minen verwenden, werden haufenweise Minen gespamt und der Server dadurch unstabil." Joa kla! Er kommt mit 64 Spielern, die die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Packs durch die Gegend werfen, mit Fahrzeugen die Map zerstören ohne Probleme zurecht, aber bei 30 Minen kackt er ab? Also auch bei 64 Spielern bin ich mir sicher, dass nie mehr als 30 Minen gleichzeitig auf der map verteilt lagen und das nicht lang, den dann krachts mal ne Zeit lang bis die ganzen Wege wieder clear sind. 

Als nächstes gibts wahrscheinlich eine Begrenzung für diverse Packs von Sturmsoldaten bzw. Versorgung. Und wenn ich mit einem Panzer ein Gebäude zerstöre und danach ein Zweites, wird das erste dann wieder aufgebaut? Naja für nen stabilen Server auf jeden Fall...

IRNV ist auch absolut unbrauchbar geworden. Ist schon richtig das in Wüsten der Wärmeunterschied geringer ist als z.B Seine Crossing, aber das man fast gar nichts mehr damit sieht ist ja wohl übertrieben!

Und wenn ich ein Spiel ohne taktischen Hintergrund spielen möchte, kauf ich mir MW3.

Wenn es möglich wär, würde ich das Spiel wieder Downgraden!


----------



## Viper0201 (8. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab mir das Debakel gestern mal angetan. Ich weiß echt nicht was DICE da macht. Anstatt sie mal die schwerwiegenden Probleme beseitigen anstatt unwichtige Sachen an und aus zu schalten. Im letzten Patchen wurden Stinger allgemein gegen Lüftfahrzeuge schwächer gemacht und jetzt werden sie gezielt gegen Jets verstärkt (d.h. heißt ich brauch 1-2 Stinger für einen Jet und 4-5 für einen Heli.). Ich finde das absolut beschissen, natürlich hält ein Jet im RL bestimmt nicht mehr aus als eine Stinger, aber im RL sind Jets schneller und ein "richtiger" Pilot fliegt bestimmt nicht so wie bei BF3. Es geht in diesem Spiel doch gerade um Teamplay auch wenn nur die wenigsten wissen was das ist. Wenn man mal nen Jet fliegen kann gibt es nur 1 oder 2 davon im Gegenzug laufen im anderen Team mindesten 8 Man mit Stinger rum - das ist nicht gerade fair. Aber als ich es gestern gespielt ist mir der Gedanke gekommen das das Leben der Jets allgemein verringert wurde, denn als ich mit der F-18 auf nen feindlichen Flanker-E geschossen haben war der ziemlich schnell zerstört dabei hab ich ihn nur ganz leicht angekratzt. 

Zum Thema RPG gegen Panzer: Es reichen 2 RPG man muss eben nur zweimal den Motorblock treffen. DICE hat sich da was das Schadensmodell angeht was gutes einfallen lassen denn es ist neben dem Punkt dem man trifft auch wichtig in welchen Winkel ein Geschoss einschlägt.

Mit den schwerwiegenden Problemen meinte ich zum Beispiel: 
- kurzzeitig unzerstörbare Jets (ich bin mal direkt in ein Gebäude gekracht ohne schaden zu nehmen), 
- eine Stinger trifft Jet im Heck und killt sofort den Piloten ohne das der Jet schaden nimmt,
- Stinger treffen den Heli trotz Flares von Pilot und Gunner. 

Ok ist zwar kein direktes Problem aber warum braucht man mit dem Panzer 2 Schuss um einen Heli zu zerstören?


----------



## secunder7 (8. Dezember 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Aber als ich es gestern gespielt ist mir der Gedanke gekommen das das Leben der Jets allgemein verringert wurde, denn als ich mit der F-18 auf nen feindlichen Flanker-E geschossen haben war der ziemlich schnell zerstört dabei hab ich ihn nur ganz leicht angekratzt.



Es wurde nicht das Leben von den Jets verringert, sondern der Schaden des MGs vom Jet erhöht.


----------



## NinjaWursti (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt. Wenn ich von nem Stinger getroffen werde, habe ich noch 38% und das ist nunmal unter der Grenze des Auto-repair. Stattdessen geht es ab da automatisch weiter runter, also wenn ich nicht lande bin ich gleich tot.
Dank der erhöhten Flares-Nachladezeit ist es jetzt auch für einen Stingerschützen alleine kein Problem einen Jet zu treffen mit zwei Raketen. Ausser natürlich der Jet versteckt sich dann. Allerdings reicht das doch schon, ob man ihn runterholt oder einfach lahmlegt für 1-2min kommt doch auf das gleiche raus. Der kann dann auch nichts mehr tun. Desweiteren bemerk ich, wenn ich am Boden bin, von Jets sowieso nur extrem selten etwas ausser Verzierung am Himmel.

Die Minen hätten sie ruhig lassen können, die gaben immer so schnelle und einfache Punkte beim Zerstören...vor allem wenn so viele beieinanderliegen.

Mir ist was viel schwerwiegerendes aufgefallen...die Hit detection ist jetzt miserabel. Alles verzögert.


----------



## cinos (8. Dezember 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Ok ist zwar kein direktes Problem aber warum braucht man mit dem Panzer 2 Schuss um einen Heli zu zerstören?


 
Viper, das ist eigentlich gefixt worden mit dem neuesten Update. Und ich kann das bestätigen, gestern drei Helis runtergeholt mit jeweils einem Schuss )


----------



## AyBee90 (8. Dezember 2011)

Seit dem Patch tauchen bei mir ständig Performance und Grafik-Probleme auf, die vorher nicht oder zumindest nicht in dem Maße da waren.
Über das Balancing kann ich wenig sagen. Ein Treffer auf Jets sollte allerdings ausreichen, da die Dinger extrem schwer zu treffen sind (fähiger Pilot vorrausgesetzt). 
Alles in allem hat Bf3 durch diesen Patch für mich einfach stark an Spielspass verloren... hauptsächlich weil es auf meinem PC kaum noch spielbar IST. 
Wie gesagt: ungepatcht lief alles flüssig


----------



## s4unit (9. Dezember 2011)

falls ihr eine nvidia grafikkarte habt, installiert mal den neuen beta treiber.


----------



## CyRiCoN (9. Dezember 2011)

ich habe auch probleme ......mit der perfomrnce 
sys: ati6950 (2gb) Asus p5q turbo
4gb ram 
intel quad 9550 (3.4ghz)
aufloesung ( habe 2 monitore 27 zoll acer und 24 zoll lg ) laeuft auf den 24 zoll besser mehr fps 1920x1200


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (9. Dezember 2011)

@CyRiCoN

Auf welchen Setting spielst Du? Ultra? Kantenglättung? 

Ich habe beinahe die selbe Config ( C2Q 6700@3200MHz, ATI6950-2GByte, 8GByte Ram) und benutze folgende Einstellungen:
Texturqualität: Ultra
Schatten: Niedrig
Effekt: Mittel
Gitter: Mittel
Terrainqualität: Hoch
Terrainausstattung: Mittel
AA: 2x
AAPost: Mittel
MotionBlur: Aus
Anisotropic Filter: 8
AmbientOcc: aus

Monitor: 27" 1920x1080

Damit läuft es butterweich, und nachdem ich auf 8GByte Ram aufgestockt habe werden die Maps auch relativ flott geladen ( vorher war
es einfach nur   )


----------



## knusperklaus (9. Dezember 2011)

malzeit leute 

ich frag mich warum die an dem spiel soviel geändert haben das ding is nun hängt das spiel sich immer auf hab aber auch schon alles versucht "reperatur,neuinstalation" es lief vor dem patch richtig gut und nun voll scheiße man 
jemand ein vorschlag für mich was ich tun könnte


----------



## emani (9. Dezember 2011)

Finde das Nachtsicht-Infrarot hätten die nicht so stark abschwächen sollen. Mann sieht mit normalen visir jetzt besser als mit INV.


----------



## battel1 (9. Dezember 2011)

seit dem update geht bei vielen Usern die Party Funktion nicht mehr: also man kann keine Party  mehr machen bzw. keiner mehr beitreten. Fehler: Could not find party.

Lt. EA sollte ich zum Schluss sogar WIN7 neu installieren. Da habe ich meine Account bei einem anderen PC getestet. Siehe da, selber Fehler. Also nochmals EA-Hotline angerufen. Die gaben dann zu, dass es irgendwas mit dem Account zu tun haben muss. Liegt aber nicht an EA sondern DICE. Evt. wird dies beim nächsten Patch behoben. Also spart euch sämtliche Fehlersuche an euerem PC. Ist natürlich super, wenn man Game wg. dieser Online-Spielen mit Kumpels gekauft hat und nun nix nutzen kann.


----------



## baal665 (9. Dezember 2011)

bei mir startet back to karkand garnich,heißt ich seh im home nur standardmaps keine neuen. so ein mist auch....


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Dezember 2011)

baal665 schrieb:


> bei mir startet back to karkand garnich,heißt ich seh im home nur standardmaps keine neuen. so ein mist auch....


 die neuen werden ja auch erst kommende Woche freigeschaltet, du Witzpille. Nur PS3 Nutzer können jetzt schon spielen.


----------



## knusperklaus (9. Dezember 2011)

also ich hab mir die arbeit gemacht und hab BF3 nochmal neu instaliert und siehe da das spiel hängt sich wieder auf ich kotz glei man die arsc......... baun nur mist mit ihrm schei. patch anstatt es so zulassen wenn es doch gut leuft und wirklich nur die herben fehler zubeheben neiiiiinnn achwo jetzt muss ich warten bis das schnicken und eine korektor machen


----------



## CyrionXS (9. Dezember 2011)

Hast du Avira's Antivir? deaktivieren.
Ist dein OS 3 Jahre alt? neu installieren.
Sind deine GrafikTreiber 12 mal überinstalliert worden? Säubern und neu drauf.
Hast du übertaktet? Spannung erhöhen oder untertakten, die Kühlung beachten. 60°C sind keine "alles klar" Temperatur.

Deiner Sprache nach zu urteilen, hilft eines davon zu 50-70%


----------



## CyrionXS (9. Dezember 2011)

> Mit den schwerwiegenden Problemen meinte ich zum Beispiel:
> - kurzzeitig unzerstörbare Jets (ich bin mal direkt in ein Gebäude gekracht ohne schaden zu nehmen),


Warum schwerwiegend, Kollisionsabfrage halt, damit beim "schleifen" an anderen Jets nicht beide in die Luft fliegen. War von anfang an so. Auch in BF2 gabs diese Fälle.

-  





> eine Stinger trifft Jet im Heck und killt sofort den Piloten ohne das der Jet schaden nimmt,


Passiert, hab ich selber aber nie erlebt.

- 





> Stinger treffen den Heli trotz Flares von Pilot und Gunner.


Wenn du von einem Soflam oder CITV etc anvisiert wirst und dich eine Javelin/guided Shell oder welche Laserguided kompatible Rakete auch immer trifft, bringen dir Flares eben nichts. Ist auch logisch denke ich.

@U-bahnfahrer.
Finde du hast deine Einstellungen viel zu niedrig gewählt, da geht bestimmt viel mehr.
Wenn die 5870 alles auf High-Ultra schafft (inkl 2xaa) dann die 6950 auch.

(Phenom II 840 @3.5ghz  ATI5870 1GB, 4GByte Ram und folgende Einstellungen:
Texturqualität: Ultra
Schatten: hoch
Effekt: Ultra
Gitter: Mittel
Terrainqualität: Hoch
Terrainausstattung: Hoch
AA: 2x
AAPost: Mittel
MotionBlur: Aus
Anisotropic Filter: 16
AmbientOcc: aus  ??

=> Min 45 max 60 Fps , Average 50 fps
Mit Fraps gebencht.

PS: Und wer erzählt, dass es mit 8GB so dermaßen schneller lädt als mit 4GB.
Die 4GB werden nicht ausgelastet. Da hat die Platte um einiges mehr Einfluss auf die Ladezeiten.


----------



## MaxVanDamme (12. Dezember 2011)

Vorher ist das Game ohne macken gelaufen und seit ich dem Patch installiert habe hängt sich das Spiel bei jeden neuen Level auf und ich sehe nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit unten rechts Loading (auch nach 15 Minuten).

So sollten Patches sein ?


----------



## CyrionXS (12. Dezember 2011)

Deaktiviere dein (Avira) Antivir.
Hatte das selbe Problem. Liegt eher am Scanner behaupte ich


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (20. Dezember 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Warum schwerwiegend, Kollisionsabfrage halt, damit beim "schleifen" an anderen Jets nicht beide in die Luft fliegen. War von anfang an so. Auch in BF2 gabs diese Fälle.
> 
> -  Passiert, hab ich selber aber nie erlebt.
> 
> ...



Ja Danke für Deine Einstellungstips,
ich werde sie mal gleich umsetzen 

Das mit dem RAM ist aber wirklich so, hab mehrmals die Stoppuhr laufen lassen und konnte  eine Verbesserung feststellen.
Wobei ich allerdings auch zugeben muß, dass ich auch nicht  immer reproduzierbare Ergebnisse erhalten habe - manchmal lud die Map ewig (mit 4GByte RAM) und dann wieder richtig schnell.
Mit 8GByte sind auch Ausreißer vorhanden, aber im Schnitt haben sich die Ladezeiten tatsächlich ( spürbar) verkürzt.


----------



## NinjaWursti (20. Dezember 2011)

MaxVanDamme schrieb:


> Vorher ist das Game ohne macken gelaufen und seit ich dem Patch installiert habe hängt sich das Spiel bei jeden neuen Level auf und ich sehe nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit unten rechts Loading (auch nach 15 Minuten).
> 
> So sollten Patches sein ?


 
Ich habe das schon seit 2-3 Patches. Passiert aber mittlerweile nur noch bei etwa jedem 3. Laden. Aber man kommt ja schnell wieder ins Spiel rein.


----------

